# Sarah Connor bei der WDR2 Tour



## Mia.Alice.Connor (23 Sep. 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

kann mir jemand das folgende Video aus der Mediathek herunterladen?
Das war so ein schönes Konzert von Sarah! love2

https://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video...eo-sarah-connor-im-wdr--radiokonzert-100.html


Liebe Grüße
Mia


----------

